# New Construction Planning, Tips, Budgeting help?



## Spankey (Jun 25, 2008)

All,

Great forum. I am currently in the beginning stages of planning the finished basement with dedicated theater. As always, I am finding that compromises and creative thinking will have to be used to get the most out of my budget and space. I am going to say that I have about 10k (maybe 1 or 2 more) to spend on the entire theater. So I am open to all advice and ideas. Here is where I'm at:

*Space*: The room is about 17x14. The end of the room where the screen will go has one challenge. A sump pump in the corner. I will need to enclose this somehow. I was thinking that I could box the area in instead of a full closet. I could maybe balance this acoustically by placing the sub in the opposite corner. 

*Gear*: This is going to be the biggest cost factor. I will most likely go with a JVC RS-10 and 16:9 screen. Screen size is going to be determined by the amount of space the enclosing of sump will take up. The speakers are B&W Matrix 802's. I am thinking around 6k or so for projector and screen? Sound right?

Audio may also bring a change. Current B&K Ref 31 and Acurus amps may give way to an Arcam AVR600. If I can sell my gear and get a break on the Arcam of any kind, I may be looking at 4k for this upgrade. 

That leaves me with about 1 or 2k for cables and other consruction. Will want to build a small riser for two rows of seats. Any suggestions for riser costs or plans welcome, and also pricing of cable. 

*Rack*:This will also be a tough call. Right now I have an alcove under the upstairs fireplace where I was going to build a rack. It is just outside the theater room and will keep the gear out of the theater. The problem is, I can't get behind the wall to connect cables. I saw one pullout option online. I think the cost was about $600. Any other creative ideas on this one?

*Paint/Wallcovering*: I am most likely going to go with a dark beige, color for the walls. For the screen area, is there a specific black paint I should use or is it better to use fabric? I'd rather user paint if possible. 

Thaks for any help. I'm sure I'll have more questions.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

As for rack placement, if you are enclosing a closet around the sump pump, you may be able to build in a rack unit on one of the walls. Then you can step in to wire it from behind.

I wouldn't worry too much about wiring access as long as the alcove is ventilated enough for your big offenders (preamp, power amp, sub amp, etc). Just oversize your cables and have enough room to push the slack back when you slide the unit in. An adjustable sawhorse or table is good to support the equipment while you wire it up. Also zip ties are your friend, even when the gear is hidden. You can creatively place them to force the wires to "S" collapse as you push the gear back.

I think it was mid atlantic or atlantic racks (forget the brand name) that has slides and a spin platform, but it's $500 for the small one. For that kind of money, you can look at other options altogether. You can get a fake closet built, drywalled, and painted for that. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Spankey (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, I was thinking of the Accuride pull out system, but would prefer a solution other than buying something for $500 plus.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't go overboard on cable. Just get quality construction and you'll be fine.

I don't see any money budgeted to treat the room. That will bring you as much or more improvement in sound quality than a new processor/receiver considering what you already have - and do so for a lot less money.

I'm also assuming that the budget doesn't include the cost of seating.

Bryan


----------



## Spankey (Jun 25, 2008)

I didn't include seating and room treatment because I may be able to save some money here and there on construction. I will be working with a contractor, so I don't want to plan ahead, but really want to focus on the bones of construction. 

Seating is definitely in the equation. May come out of pocket though.


----------

